# Freesat model FSATHD IR code 20074 not working



## firebladeboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi All,

I read that Bush Freesat was now supported so bought the FSATHD model. Unfortunately the code 20074 under Bush UK doesn't seem to work. Anyone know what the code is?

Thanks in advance!

FBB


----------



## firebladeboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh b*gger. I see the supported Bush Freesat is FSATSD not FSATHD. Anyone have any suggestions for a code that will work with the the HD? :-(


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

There used to be a couple of community members who had the Pronto device that could capture the remote codes and generate the file for the tivo. If they aren't still active, it might be worth looking through the archives for contact details for one of them. 

Otherwise, going through all the codes to see if one works is your only chance. 

Googling to see if the Bush is based on another makers hardware might steer you in the right direction.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

If you are a "techie" you can teach a TiVo new IR codes. You will need to be able to get to a linux bash prompt on the TiVo to do this so your TiVo needs to be networked or have a serial connection.

The thread here says New IR codes for freeview STB's but is applicable to freesat too.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

I am one of those with a Pronto, wouldn't have a clue where it is these days but it's in the house somewhere. Last time it was used in anger was when it was on loan for this very reason. It should still work though I haven't tried it since its return. PM me if you end up needing to go this route. You might get more of a response from the guys over at Dave Healy's altepg.com if it's still the place to go for all things Series 1.


----------



## firebladeboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks so much for the comments. I am a bit techie so I've resigned myself to teaching the Tivo the new codes. While I'm an IT geek, I'm not a Unix nerd so working with the shell will be fun. I'll give it a shot though and update with how I make out. 

Thanks again  

FBB


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Ha! Was just about to post that you could do this, then saw DX30 has linked to the AltEPG thread which is where I learnt to do it and I'd already posted on! 

Can't believe it was 3 years ago, but in all seriousness it was really straight forward to sort out! 

Good luck (and drop me a line if you need any pointers - i'll do my best to remember tho I put any info I thought I would find useful on the thread in case I ever needed to do it again!)


----------



## firebladeboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Noob. I'm making slow progress. I've accessed my Tivo and FTP'd the ircodes file to the right place. Had one or two mis-steps (like forgetting to enable Binary on the FTP, resulting in an invalid IRCODES file) Now it looks like I need to unzip the tools and try to run them. I'm going to have a crack at that tonight - I'll post my progress.


----------



## firebladeboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Yay! After some trial and error, I've got it working. Had to edit the TCL (I learned about Vi!) to remover the Enter key.

Some questions: 

1) Is there anyway I can get the new STB to appear in my list of available STBs on the Tivo
2) How can I fine tune the Stb control - i.e. IR Blaster or not, fast, slow, medium speed?

Thanks for your help all!

Cheers, 

FBB


----------



## firebladeboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Aha!! I setup for code 29998 and I finally found that under OzTivo Test on the STB device list! So now I've even able to tweak speed and IR Blaster settings. Working pretty well! :-D

Thanks all!


----------

